# Degree Verification by NZ required if verified by Australia?



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

Can anyone tell me if my engineering degree is already verified by Engineers Australia, does it still need verification by the NZ authority?


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

expat-malik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if my engineering degree is already verified by Engineers Australia, does it still need verification by the NZ authority?


AFAIK, both Australia and NZ are separate entities, so you need to get assed by NZQA. Search for previous posts in this forum


----------

